# Hasselblad bad focus



## 500r420 (May 3, 2007)

So I just got a 500c/m, my first medium format camera

The focus through the viewfinder is different than the actual focus.
When I set the lens to 14 feet, an object at 10 feet away looks sharp
the object at 14 feet is sharp on the negative
When it set to infinity, objects at infinity are still not quite lining up on the split-screen
the camera takes well-focused images if I focus by distance, but this is impractical
It does this with a standard (non split) screen as well as with the metal thingy instead of the prism

Can someone help?


----------



## Mitica100 (May 4, 2007)

Hi, congrats on stepping up to Medium Format.

From what I understand, the focus in the viewfinder does not line up with the one on the lens' scale. Most likely the lens has been taken apart and mis-aligned by a wanna-be repairman. It is an annoying thing by all means. The way to check it is by putting another lens on that 500c and seeing if you have the same problem.

The negatives will look sharp due to the depth of focus at narrower apertures like 8, 11, 16 and 22.

Let me know when you had a chance to check it with another lens and we'll take it from there.


----------



## 500r420 (May 4, 2007)

The problem has been identified as the mirror not returning to the correct position, btw
Mr Odess is going to help me out
What a Hassel


----------



## Mitica100 (May 4, 2007)

500r420 said:


> The problem has been identified as the mirror not returning to the correct position, btw
> Mr Odess is going to help me out
> What a Hassel


 

All good then. A small readjustment which should be less than a new lens. Glad to hear it. Enjoy your Hassy.


----------

